# Anthill Art



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow!!



thats amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

That is really beautiful, but.... am I the only one that thinks it's just a little bit cruel?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> That is really beautiful, but.... am I the only one that thinks it's just a little bit cruel?


I think it is a bit cruel but man those little guys are awesome I never had any idea that an "anthill" went so deep and is that complex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

